# Windows 7 BSOD



## Dullahan8 (Aug 21, 2009)

Getting BSODs, two different ones, during the welcome screen. The nvlddmkm.sys BSOD stop 0x8E doesn't appear anymore after I reinstalled an older driver but I still get ATKDispLowFilter.sys BSOD stop 0x116. Booting into safe mode for a few minutes and then restarting lets me use normal mode. There are vertical yellow streaks on the monitor, sometimes present, sometimes not, only in areas of the screen where it's white at the moment. Mousing over the yellow streaks tend to make them rearrange themselves. Sometimes screen will flicker when playing intensive and not intensive video. NUM LOCK light stays on after shutdown. Computer will not power up until MOBO onboard battery is drained.

Comp Specs:
Mobo: Asus M3A78
Video: Asus Nvidia 9800GT HybridPower (RMA'd, new one looks refurbished)
RAM: 2 sticks 1GB Kingston
CPU: AMD AthlonX2 5400

BTW, when running the .bat file that gives me the TSF file, I was watching the DOS window and one line near the beginning said copying mini-kernel dimp file. Typo?


----------



## usasma (Apr 11, 2009)

Locate the unknown device present in the perfmon /report report and research it to find out what it is (help here: http://technet.microsoft.com/en-us/updatemanagement/bb245831.aspx)

Smart Doctor and NV Monitor are giving problems. Uninstall those programs (don't reinstall until we've fixed the BSOD's).

The most recent errors point to the Asus Kernel Mode Driver (ATKDispLowFilter.sys) and may be related to the installation of the Asus Gamer OSD.

You also have these older Asus drivers on your system:
asusgsb.sys Thu Sep 27 09:14:15 2007 
ASACPI.sys Thu Aug 12 22:52:52 2004

Uninstall all the Asus stuff from your system
Visit the Asus website for any drivers that must be reinstalled.
Then test the system for further BSOD's

Summary of memory dumps:

```
*** WARNING: Unable to verify timestamp for ntkrnlpa.exe
*** ERROR: Module load completed but symbols could not be loaded for ntkrnlpa.exe
Built by: 7100.0.x86fre.winmain_win7rc.090421-1700
Debug session time: Fri Aug 21 17:39:55.518 2009 (GMT-4)
System Uptime: 0 days 0:00:38.313
*** WARNING: Unable to verify timestamp for ntkrnlpa.exe
*** ERROR: Module load completed but symbols could not be loaded for ntkrnlpa.exe
*** WARNING: Unable to verify timestamp for dxgkrnl.sys
*** ERROR: Module load completed but symbols could not be loaded for dxgkrnl.sys
*** WARNING: Unable to verify timestamp for dxgmms1.sys
*** ERROR: Module load completed but symbols could not be loaded for dxgmms1.sys
*** WARNING: Unable to verify timestamp for ATKDispLowFilter.sys
*** ERROR: Module load completed but symbols could not be loaded for ATKDispLowFilter.sys
DEFAULT_BUCKET_ID:  GRAPHICS_DRIVER_TDR_FAULT
-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-
*** WARNING: Unable to verify timestamp for ntkrnlpa.exe
*** ERROR: Module load completed but symbols could not be loaded for ntkrnlpa.exe
Built by: 7100.0.x86fre.winmain_win7rc.090421-1700
Debug session time: Fri Aug 21 17:45:01.886 2009 (GMT-4)
System Uptime: 0 days 0:00:23.665
*** WARNING: Unable to verify timestamp for ntkrnlpa.exe
*** ERROR: Module load completed but symbols could not be loaded for ntkrnlpa.exe
*** WARNING: Unable to verify timestamp for dxgkrnl.sys
*** ERROR: Module load completed but symbols could not be loaded for dxgkrnl.sys
*** WARNING: Unable to verify timestamp for dxgmms1.sys
*** ERROR: Module load completed but symbols could not be loaded for dxgmms1.sys
*** WARNING: Unable to verify timestamp for ATKDispLowFilter.sys
*** ERROR: Module load completed but symbols could not be loaded for ATKDispLowFilter.sys
DEFAULT_BUCKET_ID:  GRAPHICS_DRIVER_TDR_FAULT
-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-
*** WARNING: Unable to verify timestamp for ntkrnlpa.exe
*** ERROR: Module load completed but symbols could not be loaded for ntkrnlpa.exe
Built by: 7100.0.x86fre.winmain_win7rc.090421-1700
Debug session time: Fri Aug 21 17:43:48.525 2009 (GMT-4)
System Uptime: 0 days 0:00:24.320
*** WARNING: Unable to verify timestamp for ntkrnlpa.exe
*** ERROR: Module load completed but symbols could not be loaded for ntkrnlpa.exe
*** WARNING: Unable to verify timestamp for dxgkrnl.sys
*** ERROR: Module load completed but symbols could not be loaded for dxgkrnl.sys
*** WARNING: Unable to verify timestamp for dxgmms1.sys
*** ERROR: Module load completed but symbols could not be loaded for dxgmms1.sys
*** WARNING: Unable to verify timestamp for ATKDispLowFilter.sys
*** ERROR: Module load completed but symbols could not be loaded for ATKDispLowFilter.sys
DEFAULT_BUCKET_ID:  GRAPHICS_DRIVER_TDR_FAULT
-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-
*** WARNING: Unable to verify timestamp for ntkrnlpa.exe
*** ERROR: Module load completed but symbols could not be loaded for ntkrnlpa.exe
Built by: 7100.0.x86fre.winmain_win7rc.090421-1700
Debug session time: Fri Aug 21 17:43:00.914 2009 (GMT-4)
System Uptime: 0 days 0:00:25.693
*** WARNING: Unable to verify timestamp for ntkrnlpa.exe
*** ERROR: Module load completed but symbols could not be loaded for ntkrnlpa.exe
*** WARNING: Unable to verify timestamp for dxgkrnl.sys
*** ERROR: Module load completed but symbols could not be loaded for dxgkrnl.sys
*** WARNING: Unable to verify timestamp for dxgmms1.sys
*** ERROR: Module load completed but symbols could not be loaded for dxgmms1.sys
*** WARNING: Unable to verify timestamp for ATKDispLowFilter.sys
*** ERROR: Module load completed but symbols could not be loaded for ATKDispLowFilter.sys
DEFAULT_BUCKET_ID:  GRAPHICS_DRIVER_TDR_FAULT
-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-
*** WARNING: Unable to verify timestamp for ntkrnlpa.exe
*** ERROR: Module load completed but symbols could not be loaded for ntkrnlpa.exe
Built by: 7100.0.x86fre.winmain_win7rc.090421-1700
Debug session time: Fri Aug 21 17:42:05.288 2009 (GMT-4)
System Uptime: 0 days 0:00:26.067
*** WARNING: Unable to verify timestamp for ntkrnlpa.exe
*** ERROR: Module load completed but symbols could not be loaded for ntkrnlpa.exe
*** WARNING: Unable to verify timestamp for dxgkrnl.sys
*** ERROR: Module load completed but symbols could not be loaded for dxgkrnl.sys
*** WARNING: Unable to verify timestamp for dxgmms1.sys
*** ERROR: Module load completed but symbols could not be loaded for dxgmms1.sys
*** WARNING: Unable to verify timestamp for ATKDispLowFilter.sys
*** ERROR: Module load completed but symbols could not be loaded for ATKDispLowFilter.sys
DEFAULT_BUCKET_ID:  GRAPHICS_DRIVER_TDR_FAULT
```


----------



## Dullahan8 (Aug 21, 2009)

Did the perfmon /report, the problem device was tv_ConfigMgrErr28 which turns out to be the isatap adaptor. I uninstalled Smart Doctor, NV Monitor and Gamer OSD, but I did that because I don't use them anyways. I only just installed them the day I created this thread and the problem has been around for longer than that so those three programs shouldn't have anything to do with the BSOD caused by ATKDispLowFilter.sys.

I said my computer won't start up until the MOBO battery is drained, but apparently that's not what happens when I turn the PSU off, it's the RAM that drains, so says one of my friends.


----------



## Dullahan8 (Aug 21, 2009)

Just got another BSOD. Haven't seen this one in a while, nvlddmkm.sys caused it. New TSF file. I think...that I get a BSOD exactly half an hour after midnight... I do get them at other times, but one happens to strike 12:30 everytime. It might just be coincidence though.


----------



## usasma (Apr 11, 2009)

Go into Device Manager and uninstall the ISATAP adapter. It shouldn't regenerate itself (if it does, then there's more troubleshooting to go with that).

The ATKDispLowFilter.sys driver isn't present in the memory dumps from Aug 23 (but was in the Aug 22 one), so I presume that you've uninstalled it.

These errors point to your graphics drivers. But, there is a known BSOD "causer" in the drivers also - it's ASACPI.SYS dated 8/12/2004

This is an Asus ATK driver that works on a low level in you system. Because of the previous involvement of ATKDispLowFilter.sys I'd have to suspect that this is more significant than the graphics drivers.

As such, I'd suggest updating that driver using the information at this link: http://www.sevenforums.com/general-discussion/14477-contast-bsods-2.html#post157051

Once that's done, you might as well replace your graphics drivers.
To do this...
- uninstall the current graphics drivers from Control Panel...Programs and Features...Uninstall a program.
- download the latest WHQL certified drivers for your video card and OS from http://www.nividia.com
- install the downloaded drivers
- test for further Blue Screen events.

Good luck!


----------



## Dullahan8 (Aug 21, 2009)

All right. I did everything you suggested; Installed new ASACPI.SYS, complete removal of old graphics drivers and reinstalled updated ones, and uninstalled ISATAP adapter.

BTW, every time I install my graphics driver it comes up with an error that says, "Stereo Server was not installed properly." and then it continues with the installation of the rest of the driver.

Edit: Windows worked fine once I uninstalled the graphics driver. Just as I restart my computer back into normal mode after reinstalling it, BSOD.


----------



## Dullahan8 (Aug 21, 2009)

I feel as though my problem has worsened. The only time I can boot into normal mode now is if I uninstall the driver and restart, once I log in, Windows automatically installs a WDDM 1.1 driver for me. And from then on, I can't boot normally. I boot into safe mode and install the latest drivers and same. As it is booting safe mode and listing all the drivers being loaded, I get several cyan squares on one corner of the screen.


----------



## Dullahan8 (Aug 21, 2009)

I let my computer have a half-hour break and magic, boots normally. It's as if the computer has times when it just doesn't feel like booting properly. I've read something where people say "stressing the drivers out" but I don't really understand this concept of making a piece of software stressed. I mean, software is software, it either works or it doesn't, it doesn't have emotions. At least, that's how I see it.

Edit: Computer just pooped itself, no BSOD either. I just realized I have this picture I took 2 weeks ago that I think you should look at. It makes me think this just may be hardware related(refurbished looking RMA'd card), especially with the cyan squares during driver loading screen.


----------



## usasma (Apr 11, 2009)

We primarily research the driver issues when working with BSOD's - but there's lot's more that can be at fault.

In this case I'd have to wonder if there's a problem with your video card. Do you have another one that you can borrow to put in the system to see if it causes the same issues?

If it does, we're still not out of the woods - because this could also be a motherboard issues. But it'll give us a bit more information on how to proceed with the testing.


----------



## Dullahan8 (Aug 21, 2009)

I don't have a friend who has a 9800GT so I can't switch cards. I've been installing a whole bunch of different drivers these past few days and noticed a trend. WHQL drivers just don't work; BSOD right when the welcome screen comes on. WDDM drivers allow me to use normal mode only after the card has had some time to warm up in safe mode. If I don't let the card warm up first, I'll be able to use normal mode for a few minutes and then the screen flickers a few times with the message, "Video card driver has just stopped working" and then the computer restarts (without BSOD).


----------



## DT Roberts (Jun 22, 2009)

Possible corrupt drivers on the CD?


----------



## Dullahan8 (Aug 21, 2009)

What CD? I'm getting all my drivers from the Nvidia site.


----------



## DT Roberts (Jun 22, 2009)

No, I mean drivers on the Windows 7 installation CD. That is how you're installing it, right?


----------



## Dullahan8 (Aug 21, 2009)

I'm not sure where I get the WDDM one from because I had never downloaded it. My computer could be downloading it automatically or using the the one left behind from the install CD. But just so you know, I didn't actually insert the CD in at any point except for the initial install so either the driver file is saved on my HDD or it's being downloaded.


----------



## DT Roberts (Jun 22, 2009)

Try going to a command prompt (*Start>type "cmd"*) and run *sfc /scannow*.


----------



## usasma (Apr 11, 2009)

You can use any other video card that will fit in your system.
Uninstall the nVidia drivers first (and download the new drivers for the card that you're using.
Turn the system off and install the new card.
Turn the system on and install the drivers for the new card.
Test to see if the same problems recur.


----------



## Dullahan8 (Aug 21, 2009)

I added a HDD from my other computer which has Windows XP on it. Ran fine for the past few days except when running a really old program where the resolution was downgraded to 800x600 in game. said nv4_disp has stopped working correctly and the screen was black and white and stuck in 800x600. Just today, I was opening a different game and I got a BSOD 0xEA telling me it was the fault of nv4_disp. Well, I'm gonna update my drivers for this since the driver I'm using right now is apparently from June 2008 but I wasn't having these problems prior to RMA-ing my card.


----------



## Dullahan8 (Aug 21, 2009)

Ok, finally got my hands on another video card, borrowing a friend's Sapphire Radeon 4870. It works fine no matter how much stress I put on it. I installed mine in his and tried to run a game and he got a bluescreen. I guess the culprit is truly the card.


----------



## DT Roberts (Jun 22, 2009)

Well, great but not great. At least you've pinpointed the problem. Well done.


----------

